# Is This True?



## Amitesh (Apr 15, 2009)

I have heard from a person who used to own homing pigeons, that wild pigeons would get into her loft. I was wondering if this is true, or if anyone has had this problem.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Amitesh said:


> I have heard from a person who used to own homing pigeons, that wild pigeons would get into her loft. I was wondering if this is true, or if anyone has had this problem.


Yep, every so often wild (feral) bird's would enter my loft. But It was not a problem. They are so freaked out by being confined, I think they are happiest when I show them the door, literally.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Yep, every so often wild (feral) bird's would enter my loft. But It was not a problem. They are so freaked out by being confined, I think they are happiest when I show them the door.They got the best food a bird could have gotten.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I went out to the loft this AM and found a brown bird (I think it is a baby homing pigeon) inside. He looks fine, but definitely young. There are no other pigeon breeders/flyer's around here for a few miles. So yes, stray (Sometimes wild) birds will trap with your birds.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

BUT.... Not often enough to become a real problem. Dave


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I get several a year that trap in and they will usually keep trapping in. I think they like having a nice place to stay, food, clean water and companionship.
Before there were a lot of coopers hawks in my neighborhood I had around 20 ferals that would spend most of the day trying to get in my lofts and eating the food some of my birds threw out of some indvidual pens I had. I could walk up and pick some of them up.
Most of the ones that show up are fancier colored young birds. I think they see birds I have that look like their parents and are attracted in. I get a lot of reds and heavilly pied ferals coming in.
Last Thursday a friend of mine gave me a dark check that has been flying with his homers, when I was purchasing some homers. He has let it go on 60 some training tosses and it keeps coming back. It originally came back with his homers from a toss.
Tuesday another friend had me take a blue check and a black feral that had moved into her white homer cross loft.
My Grandfather Malone, back before I was born, only had common pigeons he had caught. He had his loft set up with a drop trap specifically so he could catch commons. He would keep the ones he liked that entered.
Keith
Keith


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You know...I've had banded Homers come into the loft with my feral rehabs. I've always let them stay too. Right now I have 4 of them.


----------

